# Proyecto:  kedo blackfin audio codec



## eduardo.bonilla (May 12, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Queria aprovechar la oportunidad para anunciar la liberación de la versión ALFA del proyecto:  KEDO blackfin audio codec Rev 0.3.

Puedes bajar el repositorio de documentos de la siguiente liga:
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=3&lid=3

El KEDO Blackfin Audio Codec es un codificador de señales de audio diseñado para
la tarjeta Blackfin Stamp 537 (ADDS-BF537-STAMP). Cuenta con las siguientes
características:

(a) Bajo consumo de potencia
(b) Dos entradas de audio mono, o una entrada estéreo.
(c) Dos salidas de audio mono o una salida estéreo.
(d) Frecuencias de muestreo de 8 a 100kHz
(e) Filtro pasa altas de entrada para eliminar la señal de Voltaje directo.
(f) La entrada puede ser de hasta 1V (RMS)
(g) Separación de las etapas de alimentación de potencia de las entradas y las salidas
(h) Basado en el circuito integrado de bajo costo UDA1345TS.
(i) Conectado directamente al SPORT del Blackfin por lo que no requiere de
alimentación independiente

El proyecto está en fase ALFA, se ha terminado el diseño de las especificaciones, el diagrama esquemático y la tablilla electrónica.   Se va a proceder a la fabricación de los prototipos y esperamos que en unos 15 días se empieze a probar el diseño e implementar el software para la tarjeta Balckfin STAMP BF-537.

Éste proyecto es "Open System Hardware" o diseño electrónico libre bajo la licencia GPL con la intención de que sea de utilidad para la comunidad electrónica, por lo que puedes utilizar, modificar o corregir las especificaciones, diagramas o diseño de la tablilla sin tener que pagar nada.   No nos hacemos responsable por el funcionamiento incorrecto u algúna defecto en el mismo, para mejores detalles puedes leer bajo los términos de la licencia GPL.

Espero les sirva la información liberada para aprender más sobre los codificadores de audio.

Saludos,


----------

